# E55TH MARINA LATE SEASON DOCKAGE SPECIALS



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

E55TH MARINA LATE SEASON DOCKAGE SPECIALS WITH LATE SEASON ANGLERS IN MIND!!! As an FYI to late season Lake Erie fishing boaters, we are offering some fall specials on dockage at E55th Marina. Dockage from November 1-30 is available for $150. There will be electric, but no water, during this time. For dockage all of October and November the cost is $350 (although only four spaces are currently available for October). If interested call Lisa Buie (216) 431-3280.


----------

